# 2 verschiedene kernel betreiben [solved]

## Treborius

wie mache ich das am dümmsten, wenn ich in beiden kernel module benötige?

ich muss dann ja auch für jedes module 2 verschiedene versionen haben

----------

## Josef.95

Du meinst vermutlich mit gleicher Sources/Kernel Version?

Setze zb unter

    General setup  --->

(-blub) Local version - append to kernel release

unterschiedlich in beiden Kernels, dann wird auch für jeden Kernel ein eigenes Module-Verzeichnis unter /lib/modules/ angelegt, und für den jeweils laufenden Kernel auch passend genutzt.

----------

## Treborius

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Du meinst vermutlich mit gleicher Sources/Kernel Version?
> 
> 

 

genau, ich brauch einmal mit smp einmal ohne, und genau die option hab ich gesucht

----------

